# Seperate Alaskan avalanches kill two



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

ConocoPhillips Alaska president killed in avalanche - CNN.com

The president of ConocoPhillips Alaska was killed in an avalanche and another person in his snowmobiling party is missing, according to Alaska State Troopers.
The body of Jim Bowles was recovered near Spencer Glacier by rescue workers shortly after police received a 911 call at 12:30 p.m. Saturday, said troopers spokesperson Megan Peters. 
"When we found him we attempted CPR but we could not revive him," she said. 



Bowles was apparently out with friends snowmobiling in the Grandview wilderness area. Rescuers are trying to find Alan Gage, who is thought to have been buried in the avalanche, Peters said. 


Bowles was the head of Alaska operations for the oil company.


In a separate incident, miles from Spencer, another avalanche killed a skier Saturday afternoon. A woman who saw the accident called 911 while her husband was able to locate the skier's body. A dog accompanying the skier survived the avalanche, authorities said.


----------

